
Amazon is the third superpower heightening the drama of the U.S.-China trade war - olivermarks
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/amazon-is-the-third-superpower-heightening-the-drama-of-the-us-china-trade-war/2019/05/17/3b274486-7720-11e9-b7ae-390de4259661_story.html
======
ngcc_hk
To cut drug you have to face the downtime. To not cheap on human rights if one
look at it that way you have to do something. To avoid china domination of
internet, 5g, sea ... you have to do something.

It is hard for all of us agree. Especially started by an orange. But it is now
a common consensus of us think tank and politicians,

China is really a problem one has to deal with. Can chinese in china read
hacker news btw.

